# Teacher Exchange UK - Canada



## sarahjanehow (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a fully trained teacher for Primary age children aged (5-11 years) with 3 years experience working with Special Educational Needs. I live in Peterborough (UK) and am looking to do a Teaching exchange placement (inc house, car etc) from any length of time between 3 months up to 1 full academic year. I am particularly interested in British Columbia but would consider other parts of Canada.
If there are any teachers considering an exchange of this nature it would be great to hear from you.
Sarah Keating


----------

